# IGF recomp



## icecube789 (Mar 6, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Hello all,[FONT=&quot]

I'm rather new to the petide world, and had a question regarding IGF. I was interestede in running IGF to primarily aid in a recomposition/fatloss method. I've read about taking it twice a day for this reason, but not sure when to pin. (I know most people pin post workout, in the muscle most recently trained.) I tend to eat low carb, and I perform energy systems/cardio early in the day, and my weigh lifting sessions later, normally early afternoon. Any input is greatly appreciated.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's up with the double post?


What kind of IGF are you thinking about running? You will want to familiarize yourself with the glycemic index.


----------

